# Canon EOS System Celebrates 30th Anniversary



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2017)

```
<strong>TOKYO, January 5, 2017</strong>—Canon Inc. will celebrate in March the 30th anniversary of the launch of the Company’s EOS System, which includes EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras and a diverse range of system accessories, beginning with interchangeable EF lenses.</p>
<p>Canon’s EOS System made its debut in March 1987 with the launch of the EOS 650 single-lens reflex (SLR) camera and EF lenses.¹ An acronym of “Electro Optical System” while also carrying the name of the Greek goddess of the dawn, the EOS series saw first light in 1987 as the world’s first fully electronic mount system, representing a new generation of AF SLR cameras.</p>
<p>With all the digital camera key devices—the CMOS sensor, image processor and interchangeable lenses—utilized by the EOS System developed in-house, a strong product lineup began to take shape as the basic performance of each product steadily increased. Playing to this strength, Canon released the first entry-level DSLR in September 2003, the EOS Kiss Digital (EOS Digital Rebel or EOS 300D in other regions), ushering in a new digital era. With the Kiss Digital highly praised for its compact, lightweight design, user-friendliness and competitive price, Canon seized an overwhelming portion of the interchangeable-lens camera market that year, taking the No.1 share, which it has held for 13 consecutive years through 2015. What’s more, thanks to long-term support from customers, in November 2015, cumulative production of EOS-series cameras reached 80 million units, and in August 2016, the total number of EF lenses produced surpassed the 120 million-unit mark.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Since its debut in 1987, the EOS System has consistently aimed to expand the boundaries of photographic expression, and with Canon’s optical technology at its core, the Company continues to refine its imaging technology and strengthen and expand the EOS System. In 2008, the Company released the EOS 5D Mark II, the world’s first digital SLR camera equipped with a Full HD video function, facilitating the widespread adoption of digital SLR cameras as a tool for capturing video, and in 2012, that video technology was transformed for the B-to-B sphere in the form of the Cinema EOS System, introduced to the world in Hollywood, California. Now, the EOS System, including the Cinema EOS System, comprises 24 models² with a selection of 97 EF lens models.³ With this rich product lineup, the EOS System meets the various needs of different users.</p>
<p>Canon will continue to refine its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technology, combining still-image, video and network capabilities to expand and create an even stronger EOS System that meets the needs of increasingly diverse users to promote the spread of photo and video culture. What’s more, thanks to advances in imaging technology, Canon is opening up new expressive avenues, where texture, three-dimensionality and a sense of realism can be recreated in both still images and videos, to support appealing imaging experiences.</p>
<ol class="padl20">
<li class="notice">The EF35-70mm f/3.5-4.5, EF35-105mm f/3.5-4.5 and EF50mm f/1.8 were released alongside the EOS 650.</li>
<li class="notice">Includes digital cinema cameras, compact-system cameras and film cameras.</li>
<li class="notice">Includes two EF lens extenders and two models not available in Japan. As of December 28, 2016</li>
</ol>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tron (Jan 5, 2017)

I still have the EF35-105mm f/3.5-4.5 and the EF50mm f/1.8 lenses


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 5, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <strong>TOKYO, January 5, 2017</strong>—Canon Inc. will celebrate in March the 30th anniversary of the launch of the Company’s EOS System, which includes EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras and a diverse range of system accessories, beginning with interchangeable EF lenses.</p> Blah, blah, blah...



Enjoy. 

Now for the paying customers we would prefer some product announcement, 30 years rebates or something else that merits a press release.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 5, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <strong>TOKYO, January 5, 2017</strong>—Canon Inc. will celebrate in March the 30th anniversary of the launch of the Company’s EOS System, which includes EOS-series interchangeable-lens cameras and a diverse range of system accessories, beginning with interchangeable EF lenses.</p> Blah, blah, blah...
> ...



Exactly. Like 100% off for all lenses.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 5, 2017)

I still have my EOS 650 with the EF35-70mm f/3.5-4.5 that I purchased in 1987. In 1988 I bought the EF 28mm f2.8 and I still have that lens and its still used today even on my EOS 5DS. The EOS 650 still gets used rarely for shooting B&W film and works flawlessly. 

Canon shook the world up with the AE-1, A-1 & AE-1 Program and the change to the EOS system maintained their leadership position, the 5DS/r is the biggest MP FF camera but in some areas Canon now follow rather than lead and they need a seismic change again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Canon shook the world up with the AE-1, A-1 & AE-1 Program and the change to the EOS system maintained their leadership position, the 5DS/r is the biggest MP FF camera but in some areas Canon now follow rather than lead and they need a seismic change again.



[quote author=Canon]
...the No.1 share, which it has held for 13 consecutive years through 2015.
[/quote]

They lead in the most important area from a business standpoint, and that lead is actually growing. Why do they need a 'seismic change', exactly? If it ain't broke....


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 5, 2017)

They lead a falling market, overall they too have seen falls in volume & profitability and innovation sometime radical is the only way to reverse a trend. As the trend shows currently DSLR sales are heading below peak SLR sales that's definitely not progress.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 5, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



LOL I would settle for a free Pixma Pro-100 printer..


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 5, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> They lead a falling market, overall they too have seen falls in volume & profitability and innovation sometime radical is the only way to reverse a trend. As the trend shows currently DSLR sales are heading below peak SLR sales that's definitely not progress.



Yea smaller cameras in smart phones are delivering better IQ then they ever had. Which IMHO is contributing to the downfall. But yea they all need to innovate and give the average smuck a real reason to want a DSLR **cough** **cough** Real camera.. And not some iCrap..

Its just like Apple, claiming market is just not there for the average PC anymore.. No no f'n markets there if you give your customers what they want "within reason of course". 

IMHO if Canon would put in body IS (not digital IS) into its enthusiast level DSLR and up. Remove the OLPF on all models and opt for a digital AA filter for video and Jpeg shooters and put true 4K into all its cameras, with various levels of bit rate depending on the model price point. DSLR sales would in fact increase..

But when you can get most of all this in a smart phone these days.. Why should they.. True low light and DoF are not there. But the average consumer does not have a clue or give two shits about. They just want good easy photos..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> They lead a falling market, overall they too have seen falls in volume & profitability and *innovation sometime radical is the only way to reverse a trend*. As the trend shows currently DSLR sales are heading below peak SLR sales that's definitely not progress.



Well, that sounds so easy, I'm surprised they haven't done it yet. :


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 5, 2017)

30th Anniversary, eh?

Time to think about anniversary gifts, both traditional and modern.

What shall I buy next? Probably v3 lenses to replace v1s & v2s, for sure!


----------



## gmon750 (Jan 5, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > They lead a falling market, overall they too have seen falls in volume & profitability and innovation sometime radical is the only way to reverse a trend. As the trend shows currently DSLR sales are heading below peak SLR sales that's definitely not progress.
> ...



They could do all that (and more) but the reality is that the average-joe consumer is not going to buy a bigger, bulkier, and much-more-expensive camera when their iPhone does just fine. I have zero problem that Canon is focusing on the enthusiast-professional market since those are the folks that will spend the money instead of trying to entice consumers that are tighter with their wallets.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 5, 2017)

Congratulations, Canon!

We are living in interesting times for many institutions.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sound like a great time to announce a EF 600mm f/4 DO IS 1.4x BR and a EF 50mm f/1.0 II....


----------



## daleg (Jan 6, 2017)

tron said:


> I still have the EF35-105mm f/3.5-4.5 and the EF50mm f/1.8 lenses



After reading this article on the 30th Anniversary of the Canon EOS system, I decided to review my copy (which still works well) of the original EF 50mm f/1.8, date code = UA1100. This date code translates to November 1986 - 5 months BEFORE the launch of the EOS system - which happened in March 1987.

I just removed this lens from my list of lenses to sell over the next month or so.

Interesting.
dale


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 6, 2017)

If Canon gave us a camera with all the features we asked for just like what Panasonic did for the GH5, it would definitely make alot of people upgrade their camera. Their latest cameras isn't worth the price for incremental upgrades.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 6, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> IMHO if Canon would put in body IS (not digital IS) into its enthusiast level DSLR and up. Remove the OLPF on all models and opt for a digital AA filter for video and Jpeg shooters and put true 4K into all its cameras, with various levels of bit rate depending on the model price point. DSLR sales would in fact increase..
> 
> But when you can get most of all this in a smart phone these days.. Why should they.. True low light and DoF are not there. But the average consumer does not have a clue or give two S___s about. They just want good easy photos..



Okay, you just explained why they should NOT follow your "humble" opinion. If the average consumer doesn't care about any of these features (and the average consumer certainly doesn't), and simply wants good, easy photos, then why on earth would anyone think that adding these bells and whistles that buyers don't want, would mean that "DSLR Sales would in fact increase?"



> Its just like Apple, claiming market is just not there for the average PC anymore...



Nice to know that you not only know more than Canon, but apparently more than Apple as well.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 6, 2017)

bokehmon22 said:


> If Canon gave us a camera with all the features we asked for just like what Panasonic did for the GH5, it would definitely make alot of people upgrade their camera. Their latest cameras isn't worth the price for incremental upgrades.



Would that camera that "isn't worth the price" happen to be the same one that is currently the top selling full frame DSLR on Amazon?


----------



## unfocused (Jan 6, 2017)

gmon750 said:


> ...the average-joe consumer is not going to buy a bigger, bulkier, and much-more-expensive camera when their iPhone does just fine. I have zero problem that Canon is focusing on the enthusiast-professional market since those are the folks that will spend the money instead of trying to entice consumers that are tighter with their wallets.



Careful. That kind of realistic and rational attitude can be unpopular on this forum. Don't you know that Canon is *******?


----------



## pedro (Jan 6, 2017)

I would like to see, although rumors are hinting on May/June, a 6DII announcement as a conclusion of their celebration... 8)


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2017)

would be excellent timing and opportunity to (finally) launch a spectacular "EOS 1X" mirrorless FF-sensored cam - clearly exceeding 1Dx2 capabilities on all counts including AF system - of course with a new native (short flange distance) EF-X mount ... with dimensions and specs as carefully and wisely chosen and therefore as future-proof as the original EF mount back in 1987. would help in getting maximum attention and marketing fanfare! might also help Canon to survive the next 30 years.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > They lead a falling market, overall they too have seen falls in volume & profitability and *innovation sometime radical is the only way to reverse a trend*. As the trend shows currently DSLR sales are heading below peak SLR sales that's definitely not progress.
> ...


I'm not implying its easy I know its not. They have one the largest new patent portfolios, R&D dollars well beyond most companies the fact is much of the new innovation is coming from start-ups (hence why companies like Apple & Google snap them up) but as Canon recently demonstrated with the 5D MKIV incremental advances that come at a steep price are not turn-ons to consumers with many options. 
Apple have invested heavily in its camera team and two former colleagues that are experts in their field were employed to push the envelope maybe Canon needs to look outside of Japan.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 6, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> ...as Canon recently demonstrated with the 5D MKIV incremental advances that come at a steep price are not turn-ons to consumers with many options...



How have they demonstrated that? By introducing a camera that is now Amazon's best selling full frame DSLR? Sounds like there are plenty of consumers "turned on" by the 5D IV.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2017)

unfocused said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > ...as Canon recently demonstrated with the 5D MKIV incremental advances that come at a steep price are not turn-ons to consumers with many options...
> ...



You were expecting people to believe actual, verifiable fact over their own ill-informed opinion? Here, of all places?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 6, 2017)

Perhaps you need to go and read Canon Qtr 3 2016 financial statements.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Perhaps you need to go and read Canon Qtr 3 2016 financial statements.



I have. Have you? If you answer yes, then you clearly need remedial education in reading comprehension. 

http://www.canon.com/ir/results/2016/rslt2016q3e.pdf

[quote author=Canon 3Q 2016 Results]
Within the Imaging System Business Unit, *sales volume* for interchangeable-lens digital cameras *grew* compared with same period of the previous year owing to *healthy demand* for the advanced-amateur-model EOS 80D and *EOS 5D Mark IV* digital SLR cameras...
[/quote]


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 7, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Apple have invested heavily in its camera team and two former colleagues that are experts in their field were employed to push the envelope maybe Canon needs to look outside of Japan.



An Apple camera?

I can just imagine...

It'll have rounded corners 

It'll require some version of iOS that when updated, bricks it forcing you to buy another one... if there's enough memory left to do the update 

No SD or CF card, only one proprietary port. It'll be offered with 3 memory choices at an outrageous premium. 

Non-removable battery.

Only one fixed lens option will be available. 

It'll probably retail for more than a Canon 5D IV


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 8, 2017)

bokehmon22 said:


> If Canon gave us a camera with all the features we asked for just like what Panasonic did for the GH5, it would definitely make alot of people upgrade their camera. Their latest cameras isn't worth the price for incremental upgrades.



so you want canon to follow panasonic's lead who's marketshare has been declining hard and fast since they decided to roll with the video centric route? 

makes sense to me.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 8, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Perhaps you need to go and read Canon Qtr 3 2016 financial statements.



the ones in which they sold more ILC"s than a year ago quarter? in the face of a declining ILC market?


----------



## Alex_M (Jan 8, 2017)

you mean no second lens for my 12 y.o. son to take selfies and video chat? You have got to be kidding me? 



danski0224 said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Apple have invested heavily in its camera team and two former colleagues that are experts in their field were employed to push the envelope maybe Canon needs to look outside of Japan.
> ...


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> you mean no second lens for my 12 y.o. son to take selfies and video chat? You have got to be kidding me?



Nope.

Incremental update for the next model


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi jeffa. 
This is so funny. ;D
You forgot, the first version would come without a shutter button, press the home and power button to capture the screen, the second version would get the shutter button but still not have it connected to the AF system, version 3 would have the AF linked to the shutter button but still not have..... pick your feature, you get the idea! :
Anyone remember the original iPhone and all the features it didn't have compared to pretty much every other phone?
Anyone remember what they gave you to entice you to upgrade? 

Cheers, Graham. 



danski0224 said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Apple have invested heavily in its camera team and two former colleagues that are experts in their field were employed to push the envelope maybe Canon needs to look outside of Japan.
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 10, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi jeffa.
> This is so funny. ;D
> You forgot, the first version would come without a shutter button, press the home and power button to capture the screen, the second version would get the shutter button but still not have it connected to the AF system, version 3 would have the AF linked to the shutter button but still not have..... pick your feature, you get the idea! :
> Anyone remember the original iPhone and all the features it didn't have compared to pretty much every other phone?
> ...



And don't forget....
You won't be able to insert a SD card to expand its memory. This will leave you 8GB - or 16GB if you pay a fortune for the upgrade. 
It will only let you process using Apple apps as enormous expense
When you plug the camera in to download your photos it will insist on telling you which software and which printers you are allowed to use and no matter how many times you think you disable this, it happens every time
When you die and bequeath your photo collection to your family it is then that you find out you don't actually own the photos but are merely renting them from Apple.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> When you plug the camera in to download your photos it will insist on telling you which software and which printers you are allowed to use and no matter how many times you think you disable this, it happens every time



Plug it in? Oh, pulllleeeeze. It won't have anything so last century as a corded connection. Bluetooth and WiFi only!


----------



## gmrza (Jan 11, 2017)

gmon750 said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



This discussion reminded me of an article I saw a number of years ago looking at camera production over a period of 60 to 70 years: https://petapixel.com/2014/12/15/chart-shows-badly-digital-camera-sales-getting-hammered-smartphones/

There does seem to be some credibility in the argument that the growth in camera sales in the early 2000s was a spike. The data in the article only does to 2014, but there is certainly a view that camera production could be falling back to the pre-2000 trend (give or take a couple of anomalies).
Aside from the fact that most people are not interested in cameras, those of us who really interested in cameras are possibly not replacing them as quickly anymore as we were in the early 2000s (the technology has matured).


----------

